# Padding the output of/input to my receiver?



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

My current "HT" situation is a pair of klipsch bookshelves mated to an old H/K AVR 40. I was really happy with the sound of it, but the volume control on the receiver poses a problem. Unfortunately, the receiver has a motorized volume control knob. When watching tv and trying to adjust the volume, one press of the remote = a huge change in volume. The volume knob is just too sensitive and there's no real way to make small adjustments on it.

I tried replacing the H/K with a new Onkyo TX-SR608 - I hate that thing. First, it sounds like ****, and second it requires way too much work just to get it to produce stereo sound (despite trying to change all settings, it's constantly clicking over to different sound modes, etc). Needless to say, I'm sure it would be great if I had a huge 7.2 setup running - but I don't.

So I'd like to make the H/K work.

If I get something like a in wall control knob:
Dayton CSVC50 Impedance Matching Rotary Volume Control 50W

And set it to be turned down, I would think that would allow each volume jump on the receiver to be less noticable? Not sure what else to do on this one.

Any suggestions?


----------

